# Oh look, here's another one!



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.close-combat-video.com/oldss.html

Oh God not again! 

"I've been into martial arts for over 20 years as well as spending 17 years as a Police Officer in London".

Sure mate,  and am I'm Bob Marley. I seriously doubt he's been a Police Officier London, if he surely had then he would recognise the ability and need to have some type of Martial Art or self defence training under his belt. 
British Metro Police learn a Martial Art for part of their training anyway.

"It was only when I was trained in firearms use, (a rare event for an English bobby)" 
The hell is he talking about? Its not a rare event. Increasing use of weapons means that most officers in the Police choose at some time to have some time of firearms training. 

K. O'Neill, United Kingdom. Nice orginal name there, do you think its false! Some testimony.
______________________________________

*discover the self defense method that is 
easily taught, easily mastered, and 100% effective in "real" combat*

You what? A system easily taught? Mastered and is 100% effective? Thats new to me! 

 These type of people who put these sites up prey on the unknowledgable and sometimes it really grates on my nerves. Anybody else feel this way?
The kind of people who realise that they want to defend themselves but have a sterotypical view of martial arts and dont want to 'look stupid' in their own view so they look for an alternative easy way. And therefore come across this. 

[font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Too good to be true?*[/font][font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]  (*Yeah you bet!)* I am sure there are some of you out there who wish it were- you know who you are- but what you know about self defense and the martial arts is about to get a serious dose of reality![/font]

[font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*D*_*id you know*_ that in the early 1900's British Foreign Services *(Where? I dont recall that anywhere?)* led a concerted effort to discover the truth about self defense and the martial arts? The purpose was to test the validity of the martial arts claims. In other words: Did this stuff really work or was it just a lot of smoke and mirrors? *(Smoke and mirrors? What? You refering to Chi pratice or what?)
*[/font]

[font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Did you know* that this extensive field research conducted over 2 decades and three continents revealed a method of fighting that included only high percentage, effective techniques? The methods discovered were the common thread that held all of the martial arts studied together. These techniques and strategies were the common thread. [/font]

[font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*And what if I told you that the results of this research produced a method of self defense so simple and easily trained that you will be shocked? Well hold on to your hat, because the truth is out.  (I would say your talking total........)*[/font]


Or maybe I'm wrong and this guy is geniune!

You thoughts please!

Regards


----------



## lonekimono10 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Mr Hicks don't get Heartburn, have a cup of coffee and watch Dr Phil
  (it works for me):idunno:


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 21, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Hey Mr Hicks don't get Heartburn, have a cup of coffee and watch Dr Phil
> (it works for me):idunno:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Dr Phil! The thought of that makes me subduded!


----------



## lonekimono10 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey , whats up NICKY,, ah," forgetaboutit":ultracool
  you  know that there are alot of rats in some old basement's


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 21, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Hey , whats up NICKY,, ah," forgetaboutit":ultracool
> you know that there are alot of rats in some old basement's


Lol, oi watch it you!!! Calling me NICKY! lol!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, this guy is obviously a McInstructor looking for a fast buck to supplment his McDojo with his McArt and his McBelts. 
hey the guy's gotta eat right?


----------



## Marginal (Apr 21, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well, this guy is obviously a McInstructor looking for a fast buck to supplment his McDojo with his McArt and his McBelts.
> hey the guy's gotta eat right?



Same could be said for slumlords.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Apr 21, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well, this guy is obviously a McInstructor looking for a fast buck to supplment his McDojo with his McArt and his McBelts.
> hey the guy's gotta eat right?


  Hey , "we do what we do because we do it"

  now i'll have a large coke with a big mac and small fryes(is that spelled right)


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2005)

Hoping to get $5 for your Bic Mac McShout-out?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 22, 2005)

*1. How to Crush a Man's Throat with the Softest Part of Your Hand!*

I know the softest part of my hand intimately.  I will do nothing to jeapordize that most cherished part of my body.  I've treasured it since I was thirteen.

*2. How to Deliver Multiple, Lethal Blows to ANY Part of the Body*

THE COCCYX!!!  I WANT TO KILL HIM VIA THE COCCYX!!!
*
3. How to Strike so fast and so Hard your attack will be Un-blockable*

Then learn to block so fast and so hard that your defense will be un-strike-able!
*
5. Defeating Your Enemy No matter How They Try to Attack you*

Sniper rifle?  Vehicular homicide?  Mail bomb?  My...THIS IS a comprehensive class.

*7. How easy it is to strangle correctly and submit Anybody in Less Than a Second!*

GOOD.  I have these issues with Rickson Gracie....

*8. Use Dirty Tricks to Weaken Your Enemy's Defenses*

And dirty language to make him blush!

*9. Be Ready for All Situations- Standing, On the Ground, Weapons, Multiple Assailants with the same set of techniques!*

Defeat any SWAT team with minimum effort!

*10. How to Condition Your Body to Take Punishment as Well as Dish it Out*

I've been bad...VERY BAD.  I deserve to be punished.  Oh, GOD I want this course!

*14. How to make the edge of your hand your deadliest weapon*

Even when you hit them on the knee!

*15. The Power of the Chin Jab - that will knock a grown man head over heels!*

But...but...unless he's standing on his head, he IS head over heels.

*16. Discover lesser known striking methods that will take your enemy off his guard and make you lethal at ANY range!*

Even at fifty yards!

*17. The proper way to deliver effective strikes to the testicles*

Versus, say, all those effective strikes to the testicles that induce vomiting and convulsions, but are nonetheless improper.

*20. How You can get out of the "Mount" and the "Guard" so simply and effectively you will shock your training partner*

By defecating on yourself and blowing your nose on his shirt!
*
23. How to "Discourage" your enemy from prolonging the fight!*

So that he cuts to the chase and knocks you out instantly!

*26. Train for situations instead of single attacks*

Including those situations that are a single attack. 

*
28. Escape any strangle*

Including the Presidential Pretzel Choke!

*30. Escape Jail House Headlocks*

 Some restrictions may apply. Not guaranteed against those headlocks done outside the jail.  Void where prohibited.  Limit of one escape per customer.  Tax and licensing may apply.  See jail for details.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## clfsean (Apr 22, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!!!!


artyon: 

:roflmao: :btg:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Steve, you've got WAY too much time on your hands....and given the response to the first line of your post that may not be all that's on your hands.  (Sorry, I couldn't resist that)


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Steve, you've got WAY too much time on your hands....


 Heh. Thank heavens for that!


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 23, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> http://www.close-combat-video.com/oldss.html
> 
> Oh God not again!
> 
> ...


 I agree that the guy is full of crap, but just for your information, my Dad is a Police officer, previously based in London, and has never recieved any specific martial arts training during his time in the Police force, nor has he recieved any firearms training.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 23, 2005)

He does have the cheesey ad crap. But, Carl Cestrari is actually well looked upon in the CQC circles.  He teaches WWII combatives and is certified to teach the systems that he shows.  

If you are familiar with Fairbairn, Sykes and O'Neil those are the H2H methods he instructs.  As far as the ground fighting he shows he says right up front that you have to know groundfighting to be able to defeat it.
Might want to drop Sharphil a line, I'm sure he is more up on it than me when it comes to combatives and Mr. Cestrari.


----------

